# Lycinan Goldens



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

They are a well known reputable breeder- but you should always double check and make sure clearances are up to date.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Go with GREAT confidence!!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Having purchased a Golden within the last year in the same area of the country as you, if I remember correctly, Lycinan's prices were in line with what you should except to pay for a well-bred Golden in this area.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I trust Cindy. She is awesome. I did not buy a puppy from her, but I met with her 9 years ago and met some of her dogs including Bill and Bang. I eventually bought my Golden puppy Mercy from Eldorado Goldens this year and Cindy has used stud dogs from Eldorado and vice versa. There are quite a few Goldens with both Lycinan and Eldorado lines. I was hoping to see Cindy again at PVGRC's K9 Olympics, but it was cancelled due to rain.:yuck: I will probably have to catch her at a show or another PVGRC event. It doesn't surprise me that Lycinan Goldens would be expensive as Eldorado Goldens are also quite expensive. The higher price is worth it, since these are very high quality dogs. Both Lycinan's Big Bang and Sweet William, two of Cindy's Goldens that I met in February 2003, are Mercy's grandfathers! How cool is that! Good luck in your search!


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

I am in D.C. and wound up going with a Delmarva dog because the timing of one of their litters worked out better for me than Lycinan's. I did correspond with Cindy, however, and had a favorable impression. As others have said, she is generally viewed as a reputable breeder, and I think that there are a couple of happy Lycinan owners on this board. My Delmarva retriever's grandfather Bill was a Lycinan dog.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

Our Sunshine Girl, a.k.a. Sunny, is a daughter of Lycinan's Bling Bling and Big Bang. She is a lovely, very smart and loving little girl. Like most dogs of her lineage, she is also VERY high energy! I encourage you to talk with Cindy about your lifestyle and what you want in a dog. I have faith that she will tell you whether her current litters include any pups who would be a good match for you.

We got Sunny almost two years ago and found Lycinan's prices to be on a par with other breeders in this area who offer pups with similar parental clearances and evidence of quality.

Best of luck!
Lucy


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

A great breeder., you can't go wrong there! Cindy is very nice and a knowledgable person. My breeder is hopefully having another litter. She is using a different site this time but should turn out to be wonderful and beautiful pups. You can email me for more information to [email protected]


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> Welcome to the Forum!
> 
> Our Sunshine Girl, a.k.a. Sunny, is a daughter of Lycinan's Bling Bling and Big Bang. She is a lovely, very smart and loving little girl. Like most dogs of her lineage, she is also VERY high energy! I encourage you to talk with Cindy about your lifestyle and what you want in a dog. I have faith that she will tell you whether her current litters include any pups who would be a good match for you.
> 
> ...


Mercy was considered "low key" in my litter, yet she is still energetic though not as much as my rocket fuel driven Lab mix. She is tough both in strength and demeanor! She is otherwise very loving and sweet. Her mother is Bang's daughter.


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone. We are actually meeting Cindy today, as she is having an open house. I will be sure to post and update! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Umqueen33 said:


> Thank you everyone. We are actually meeting Cindy today, as she is having an open house. I will be sure to post and update!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


What fun! Please give Cindy best wishes from Lucy, Frank, and Sunshine Girl, a.k.a. Miss White. :wavey:


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

I loved Cindy, but her pups were too expensive for me. I told her so and she told me her friend breeds Cindy's Sport with her friend's dog. Tank from Sport's litter was $1500. (I think Cindy quoted us $2200 for a straight Lycinan dog.) Sport is glorious and Tank seems to look like him. Cindy is really knowledgeable and very open with her information. IMO, you cannot go wrong with her pups or someone she bred out to (if that is the proper terminology)

Good luck!

Here's Tank at 11 weeks -


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

The open house went amazing and placed a deposit. The puppies are adorable! I cannot wait to hopefully be able to take one home. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

You won't be sorry, she has very nice dogs. I do remember her telling me that the Bling litter was going to be very high energy, she is honest about it and will tell you if a certain litter will fit your lifestyle. My Parker is Bang's son and he has the funniest personality of any dog I've ever owned. He is the type of dog that can make you laugh on your worst day. I liked Sport when I saw him a few years ago.
Who are the parents of your pup and when do you get her/him?


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

The parents are Mia and Timber (timberline). Mia was there and she is a gorgeous dog, so sweet. We can take the puppy home on August 30! She is going to have another open house in 2 weeks. A few of the boys were very active. We have our favorites but ultimately it depends on who she thinks is the best for us. We would be happy with either of them. It was hard to leave them today. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I've never seen either in person but I sure do love Timber's head in the picture! Can't wait to see your boy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Umqueen33 said:


> Thank you everyone. We are actually meeting Cindy today, as she is having an open house. I will be sure to post and update!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Oh boy! Sounds like such good fun!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Umqueen33 said:


> The parents are Mia and Timber (timberline). Mia was there and she is a gorgeous dog, so sweet. We can take the puppy home on August 30! She is going to have another open house in 2 weeks. A few of the boys were very active. We have our favorites but ultimately it depends on who she thinks is the best for us. We would be happy with either of them. It was hard to leave them today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


When you say Timberline, are you talking about Eldorado's Adirondack Timberline? He is Mercy's father.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

MercyMom said:


> When you say Timberline, are you talking about Eldorado's Adirondack Timberline? He is Mercy's father.


I just did some research. It is Mercy's dad Timber! How cool! I never got to meet Timber, but he look so gorgeous in the pictures! Your pup will be Mercy's half brother or sister! Mia is also related to Mercy. Her mother is also Bang's full blood sister, which makes Mia a cousin of Mercy's mother (whose father is Bang) too! Which means they are second cousins in addition to being half siblings! Your puppy is going to be so beautiful! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you so much! I cannot wait to bring the little guy home. I've already been buying stuff to prep for the arrival. We're going to be crate training him, so I got a crate yesterday and a few toys. This dog is going to be SPOILED! Is there anything else I need? I still need to get a baby gate and food/water bowls. Is a dog bed necessary? Also, what kind of toys are best?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin forward to Spoiled Rotten Puppy Pics!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, there will be TONS of pics!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Umqueen33 said:


> Thank you so much! I cannot wait to bring the little guy home. I've already been buying stuff to prep for the arrival. We're going to be crate training him, so I got a crate yesterday and a few toys. This dog is going to be SPOILED! Is there anything else I need? I still need to get a baby gate and food/water bowls. Is a dog bed necessary? Also, what kind of toys are best?


Fleecy toys tend to be very good, like the little men. Some dogs like Nylabones and Air Kongs. Some dogs don't. JW toys are cool. My pup loves her vynil hedge hog, but I can't seem to find it right now.:uhoh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Be sure to see the sticky in the puppy section about what to get for a new arrival. Congrats--you're going to have lots of fun.


----------

